# Pressure canning corn



## ykcharrier (Sep 7, 2011)

We've always frozen our corn but are trying to rely on our freezer less as we preserve more food. Yesterday we pressure canned 2 bushel of corn. We blanched 3 minutes, cooled in ice water, and cut off the cob. 

After loosely packing the corn into quart jars and adding hot water, we pressure canned the quarts for 85 minutes according to the pressure canner manual.

However, the corn is very, very dark colored. We are concerned that it will taste very overcooked.

What did I do wrong? Any ideas?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds to me like it was very sweet. Sugar will do that. I cold (raw) pack my corn. Cut off cob,pack add boiling water then process.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I also raw pack corn, but don't process for that long at all. But, back when we were younger, they said to process (pressure canner) for 20 min for corn and even less for green beans, so I still do that. I assume they want you to process longer now? I just do how I learned. In fact, we use to process for 4hr in a water bath canner for many years too.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

My canned corn used to look like you are describing. Have you ever thought of dehydrating it? I have never tried it but i do wonder about it.


I can understand not wanting to rely on a freezer! Mine has come unplugged twice!


Caren


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I haven't canned much corn, but what I have read the sweeter sweet corn will turn brown because of the sugar. I don't think it will affect the taste though. My extra freezer is on a circuit with the garage, the breaker has been tripped a time or two, sure is bad when you find out a week later.


----------



## ykcharrier (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies.

Yes, the corn is very sweet. I figured that was why it darkened so much.

I dehydrated the corn that was in excess of the 14 quarts (two canners worth). The dehydrated corn turned out well ... still quite yellow though a little darker ... and very sweet. 

I was tempted to process only 25 minutes as I found ONE reference on the internet to the shorter processing time. I'm also tempted to process in pints because the current recommendation for pints is only 55 minutes. We'd just have to open 2 pints for each meal, but it's better than not wanting to eat the corn.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm assuming the reason it turns brown is that with such high temps, the sugar in the corn caramelizes... I could be wrong, but I think that's why.


----------

